# my modified mini cooper



## kj_mini (Jan 22, 2005)

BMW Aero Kit
4 spot lamps and covers
Hamann carbon fiber front splitter
Cobra roof decal
19inch Arospeed RSGTs
Tarox 10 pot calipers
320mm Tarox grooved and cross drilled discs
Tarox Fast road pads




























hope you guys like it.


----------



## Nelson_b (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice, for a mini...
;o)


----------



## kj_mini (Jan 22, 2005)

hehe yeh, all i need is an RB26, anyone care to donate one?


----------



## Nelson_b (Feb 27, 2005)

On in Holland run M3 BMW motors...
But RB26 is majik.


----------



## kj_mini (Jan 22, 2005)

there is a racing team in Belgium with an M3 engined BMW Mini. its amazing. 340 bhp i think.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

It looks great!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Very nice mate!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

^^ what he said ^^

Very Nice :smokin:


----------



## kj_mini (Jan 22, 2005)

thanks for the kind words. the splitter is looking a bit worse for ware thanks to the guys at the BMW garage but they are replacing it for me lol, thankfully. just needs colour coded now i reckon.


----------



## silverzilla (Aug 12, 2004)

very nice mini, it seems that tarox is getting more popular in europe



in a video i saw this classic mini(apparently with an sr20det) hose a silvia


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2002)

dont mean to be rude, but how much did those brakes set u back?

lovely car btw


----------



## kj_mini (Jan 22, 2005)

the brakes retail at £1800 for the whole kit incl mounts, braided hoses, calpers, 320mm discs and TarOx fast road pads. initial acceleration is down, but when i get into 3rd gear the discs start having a gyro effect, prolly due to their weight and they make it easier to pick up speed in the higher gears... bizarrely.

so all in all £1800. i also managed to get some race pads thrown in with an extra set of braided hoses. I'm using Motul RBF300 brake fluid i think it is. Amazing braking force when the system is warmed up.

Most people argue that there is no point in having such an explicit braking set up, but point to point i'm sure my car performs significantly better than before. I also feel safer and at the same time more confident in my cars ability. When i finally get an S, i'll be able to move all my mods across, so i'm planning for the future too.

Thanks for the kind words. 

My ultimate aim is a R34 GTR in the future at some point.


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2002)

very nice, i dont question why you have the brakes, i see it as a safety mod! good idea too if u cant afford it!

have you seen the Works reclining seats? i want a set....


----------



## kj_mini (Jan 22, 2005)

the works seats are great. i think they are based on Sparco seats but i cant remember what ones. £1200 for a pair though....

next is my sound install and then engine mods, but as always money is the problem.

thanks for the compliments


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

really nice brakes a little excessive for a mini though like trying to kill a fly with a sawn off!


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

Nice mini mate. Careful what you say in future though  It could get you banned from your mini2 site aswell next time  

Matt


----------



## kj_mini (Jan 22, 2005)

haha. i dont think they'll ban me for wanting a skyline  Cheers


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

Oh I don't know ... a certain Mr Washbrook (JCW Elitest I beleive he is being called at the moment) can get a bit tetchy when you start talking about skylines being better than minis


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Comparing Mini's and Skylines is abit like deciding wether to live in the Carribean or Cambodia


----------



## kj_mini (Jan 22, 2005)

lol harsh. at least the birds love my mini. lol


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

You got to love em......Minis are great despite they are built by BMW


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Mini's are another example of a classic car that looks pretty much like it did 40 years ago so cant knock em,used to like the old Cooper S


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

And hopefully they will be bringing a turbo version out very soon.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Gez said:


> You got to love em......Minis are great despite they are built by BMW


No I hate them.   

I love real mini's but I dont like the new Biggie's.

Ant.


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

AJFleming said:


> No I hate them.
> 
> I love real mini's but I dont like the new Biggie's.
> 
> Ant.


lol!!!

they hold they're value though!


----------



## kj_mini (Jan 22, 2005)

mattb said:


> And hopefully they will be bringing a turbo version out very soon.


The turbo comes out in 2007, replacing the current supercharged version, however there is a T22(?) bolt on kit for the cooper but AMD tuning have a turbo'd Cooper pushing out 260bhp... not bad going for a 1.6 Cooper. I'm saving for a turbo conversion, but its a pain in the ass because the rover gearbox on the cooper is only good for 150-160 bhp... S gearbox is good for 370bhp! lol.



AJFleming said:


> No I hate them.
> 
> I love real mini's but I dont like the new Biggie's.
> 
> Ant.


haha, i was half expecting this. The funny thing is though, whats a real mini... the one made my Rover, how about the one that was part built by Leyland, possibly the shittest quality classics every made. Oh, and of course there is the Austin Mini...

If you mean by shape, then yes, its not a mini. Its not the compact, highly engineered shape as that of Sir Alec Issigonis' design. I guess its also slightly amusing to note that John Cooper garages are also official tuners to the new BMW Mini... that tells you something. And of course newminisport, minisport and a few other traditional classic mini tuners are turning their skills toward the new BMW Mini.

Its funny because i'll be the first to admit i dont drive a real mini. its more a BMW. but the fact that you base your judgement entirely on the history of a motoring icon and not the BMW Mini's road/build qualities kinda makes me laugh. Its like me saying i hate the new BMW 3 and 5 series because they are designed by an American... or i'll never by another SONY product in my life because the CEO isnt Japanese... think about it.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Yes but no Sony product was originally a British icon that was pinched.

I dont hate the new mini because it is a BMW I hate it because it is a product that has been stolen by BMW and then sold back to the British. It stinks if you ask me.

BMW get Rover, strip it of all assets, wreck anything that was left from the prosperous era when Honda worked with Rover, keep the Mini and then sell it as if it is some great British motor car.

Of course a Mrs M Thatcher had a great deal to do with this f*ck up, but you cant lay all the blame at her door. The BMW mini to me is a reminder of how the British motor industry has been destroyed and is now a mockery.

Ant.


----------



## kj_mini (Jan 22, 2005)

The British motor industry was destroyed through mis-management and lack of vision and balls... hardly BMW's fault.

You're saying you dont hate it because its a BMW, but you hate it because BMW stole it... so you're implying that, in your own words, BMW are thiefs but you dont hate them. BMW never stole the Mini icon. The Mini brand was sold to BMW along with Rover... hardly stealing. BMW took the brand and made it something that Rover could never have achieved. And another thing, the Mini is British made... would you rather the Oxford plant workers were laid off and operations moved to Germany because you think the brand has been stolen?

Correct me for i may be wrong here, but i was under the impression that BMW bought Rover as part of a rescue package.

I can almost see where you are coming from though. BMW took advantage of the icon and made a killing from it. Rover lacked this vision and failed to capitalise on it. At least you can be happy the Cooper is still running a Rover gear box


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

My girlfriend has one of these...........a fair bit nicer than this one too i am afraid to say, but at the end of the day, its a BMW.............what is it remotely to do with a mini ? Other then the word on the badge..............

Its nothing like a mini, and they havent even tried to retain any of its character. 

End of .


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

kj_mini said:


> BMW took advantage of the icon and made a killing from it.


Exactly. I dont think you can say Rover didnt capitalise on it, they were stuffed by the UK governement and BMW group. You call it what you like but to me its stealing.


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

Boring fact, snore, but there is more interior capacity in an original mini than there is the new one.....thats progess. Na, truth is crash regs and leglislation now make it very very hard to make small stylised cars actually small. The new mini is an excellent car in my opinion and I'd rather have a German built succesor than none at all. (although its was actually a team of British guys who initiated the project and its was thanks to the BMW bigwigs that the project got pulled through). 
Nice car BTW.


----------



## kj_mini (Jan 22, 2005)

thanks  at least in this thread criticism has been constructive. lol  I'd love to have a classic in the near future. A nice honda powered Cooper, old school with 10 inch rims and small arches. But not till i have my RB26 mmm


----------



## Gordon Adam (Sep 13, 2004)

cool car mate  
evryone seems to be raving on about how great the classic shape was, no matter how cool or trendy they may have been the truth is they were the biggest deathtraps ever to grace our roads. my old man was a fireman for 31 years and he cut more dead people from minis than any other car, he wouldnt let me buy one when i past my test because of this fact.
and i dont think bmw have done a bad job of the new shape either. :smokin: rover folded because basically all their cars were sh!t and everyone new it and stopped buying them  , the mini was the best of a bad bunch


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

just think of how cheap parts were for the old one!!!!
reckon you'll get the same deals from bimmer?!!lol


----------



## kj_mini (Jan 22, 2005)

I have some new pics of the new splitter and some sunshine. The last time i was here i fell out with a lot of folk, but i'm back and i'm going to try and fit in a bit better, so my appologies for my previous posts. Also i have decided, its not jap styled cos its not japanese. lol. 

Also the car will be up for sale soon as i've been quoted for insurance on an R33 GTR and its just a case of looking for one now  Insurance was my biggest fear but now that i have 3 year no claims they all seem to want to insure me now 

I hope you like the new pictures, pretty much the same but its my favourite angle...

new pics with new splitter and clean wheels lol




























and my big shiney red knob, of Whalen fame










The splitter is a new carbon one from newminisport after my hamann one was ruined by BMW lol. Its a 3 spot pool ball btw  Nice and heavy = smoother shifts.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Man that looks sweet :smokin: 

P.S - I need your wheels!!!


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow , Nice car mate , I've seen a couple of Mini Coopers with bodykits now , If you went to the Fast & Modified show last your in Aberdeen there were a couple of them with wide bodykits on them very nice , but this is is gotta be the best ! :smokin:


----------



## kj_mini (Jan 22, 2005)

thanks guys. The minis that were at the fast and modified show are acquaintences of mine, we're all members of newminiscotland.co.uk, the white one with the wide arch zeemax kit is now owned by someone in edinburgh, Julz's blue Cooper S which was on their cover last year is up for grabs all 220bhp of it.  There are a few kitted ones but i prefered the more subtle BMW one. I'm wanting to put on a carbon bonnet and boot hatch, but i'm thinking of selling up for an R33 GTR now that my insurance company are ok with it. lol.

I see you are from Aberdeen, where do you guys go now that the cops have clamped down on the Beach? I have some mates up there too and its been a while since i took the car up to your part of the country. you in Dundee any time soon?


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

kj_mini said:


> I see you are from Aberdeen, where do you guys go now that the cops have clamped down on the Beach? I have some mates up there too and its been a while since i took the car up to your part of the country. you in Dundee any time soon?


lol , 1st of all if you don't already know i'm 13 years old so i can't drive 
 

I used to live down near the beach but i've moved house up near Banchory if you know where that is.  I did feel sorry for the 'Boy Racers' because they did take alot of pride and joy in their cars but once you start realising they're only driving little Corsa's with bodykits and a 1.6 engine and an Audio system the size of London you begin to understand why they were banned from the beach.
I'm being totaly honest with you i used to like 'Done Up' Corsa's and Saxo's i thought they were really cool. But when it come to the engine they usually leave that standart. which put me off these little cars and thats why i turned to Jap cars because most people get them and mod them and make them really quick unlike the Corsa's n' stuff.


----------



## kj_mini (Jan 22, 2005)

couldnt agree more mate


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

kj_mini said:


> the brakes retail at £1800 for the whole kit incl mounts, braided hoses, calpers, 320mm discs and TarOx fast road pads. initial acceleration is down, but when i get into 3rd gear the discs start having a gyro effect, prolly due to their weight and they make it easier to pick up speed in the higher gears... bizarrely.


No. Maybe by some stretch of the imagination but certainly not in the real world with any actual Physics involved.  Incidentally, a gyro effect would merely **** up your handling making the car worse to turn in to corners.

Tis somewhat true what you say about women and mini's. My girlfriends fixated on having a new convertible one.

I drive one at work a lot. Nice enough, handles well, but ultimately I'd struggle to justify buying one.


----------



## kj_mini (Jan 22, 2005)

i've noticed the steering wheel shifting in my hands a little, but i'm finding the actual performance on the twisties has increased, the car itself is slower, but thats because i've not fitted the turbo conversion yet.

The mini, for its size asks alot from the 11k base price, which increases to around £14k when u add the options on that you want, so for a small car its fairly pricey, but its a car i'm glad i bought. I'm wanting to move on now though.

I had a convertible john cooper works S the othe weekend for 2 days and its an amazing car. However i was refused permission to park it in the drive because my family insist that it looks embarassing with the roof up.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

that splitter suits it really well

i really like the colour of you mini!

alex


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Are people just posted up random riced up cars on the forum now?

Can someone tell me just wtf this has to do with Skylines, or even Nissans for that matter (allowing for GTi-Rs)?

Not saying anything against this car which looks decent enough (for a Mini), but what's next - random Calibras, Saxos and Clios?


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

i see your point mate.


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)




----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)




----------



## kj_mini (Jan 22, 2005)

is the fact that i am a Skyline fan not enough? I've said in the past that i use this forum and have gained a wealth of knowledge from it, its just one thread that i have posted that is non skyline related. Also my car isnt a random riced up car.  There are no irrelevant pieces of non functional kit on my car and everything i've added to it has only served to accentuate that car in a positive manner, IMO  

When i get my R33, i'll be sure to post a gazillion pictures of it in this very forum 

I do however see your point, but there are plenty of non Skyline related threads in here, people just like to share the cars they have with other people, and its always good to get views from those who are affiliated with a completely different type of car because usually their views are unbiased since we're not comparing my car to a Skyline, although comparison would be impossible as they are a total contrast.

innit.


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

It says members gallery, not GTRoc gallery. So the question is, was it meant as GTRoc gallery, or forum members gallery.

However, Durzel, what planet do your local civics come from when Tarox 10's are "riced up" mods?!


----------

